# Navigation voice?



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Curious to see if anyone has any ideas if the voice on the navigation could be changed. We at least had the option of American or British english on our cd nav based Touareg. The Q7 has no options in this area. My wife would like a voice like on Star Trek or the HAL 9000 voice. I wonder if it could be done...


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Navigation voice? (chickdr)*

This would be nice. Both our Q7 and Phaeton have that sterile, computerized female. My favorite GPS voice is on our 2000 Range Rover. It has a very "stately" sounding English gentleman.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Navigation voice? (Stinky999)*

That is my issue- the Touareg's nav system gave you a choice of an "american" english accent or a proper British one. We used the British while we had ours. Sad to see the super advanced system in the Q7 has only one option for the english voice...


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Navigation voice? (Stinky999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stinky999* »_This would be nice. Both our Q7 and Phaeton have that sterile, computerized female. My favorite GPS voice is on our 2000 Range Rover. It has a very "stately" sounding English gentleman.

That was James - Land Rover's navi voice. I loved it, although I would like to have James Earl Jones or Sean Connery give me directions.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Navigation voice? (der Scherzkeks)*

Even an English "lass" (like Elizabeth Hurley) would work. Well, since it's my wife's vehicle, she would probably prefer a "bloke".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Navigation voice? (Stinky999)*

I think you can do male or female. It'd be cool to do a British or a German accent. I'm sure British could be programmed, as I bet navigation in the UK sounds British.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Navigation voice? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think you can do male or female. It'd be cool to do a British or a German accent. I'm sure British could be programmed, as I bet navigation in the UK sounds British.

In our 2004 Touareg- British was optional. I have not found even the choice of male or female on the Q7...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Navigation voice? ([email protected])*

The only problem with the German accent is that you wouldn't receive instructions or assistance, you'd receive orders barked at you instead. ;-)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think you can do male or female. It'd be cool to do a British or a German accent. I'm sure British could be programmed, as I bet navigation in the UK sounds British.


----------

